# Am I an ENTP or an ENTJ?



## worldruler2050 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello,

I am kind of unsure about my MBTI-type, therefore I wanted to ask you about your opinion. Tests always said I would be an ENTJ, but there are several personality traits I wouldn't myself identify to.

So yeah, on the one hand, I am bad at being patient keeping my room clean, not getting distracted, not losing my things and to follow my schedule and deadlines.

On the other hand, I am planning and organizing everything upfront, I am passionate to keep or make things as efficient as possible, I usually see the bigger picture of a topic, I am a perfectionist, I avoid going too much into detail and I like to be competitive, to solve problems and to manage things.

What do you think? Please only reasoned opinions.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

ENTP vs ENTJ seems like it would be simple distinction:
If you're an ENTP, you'd wibble wobble a lot on your opinions and rarely, if ever be dogmatic about your world view. You might assert a strong opinion, one day, but then take in more information, reevaluate your view, and realize you see this thing you were so opinionated on in a completely new light. The possibilities are king to an extraverted intuitive. Your mind would always be focused on new ideas and new possibilities. You would feel bored and stagnated if the ideas in your mind settled into one state: a settled idea is a dead idea, after all.

If you're an ENTJ, you would primarily be an extraverted thinker. You would want to be settled in how you see things and would be less inclined to change your mind when evaluating new information. Your mode would be to decide upon something first, and if the facts end up contradicting your decision or world view, you would thoroughly examine these facts to make sure they are absolutely correct, before changing your mind, because you would not want to change your mind often. Your course, when it comes to your world view and decisions would be steady and in a single direction, most likely.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

They use completely different cognitive functions. ENTP's cognitive function stack is Ne>Ti>Fe>Si and ENTJ's stack is Te>Ni>Se>Fi. Granted everyone uses a little of each function even if it's not in their stack.

If you're new to cognitive functions, here's some information about them:
Wikipedia
cognitiveprocesses
psychologyjunkie

Once you've gotten a good understanding of the functions, you can probably determine whether you're an ENTP or ENTJ (or maybe even something else). You can also fill out one of the pinned questionnaires and I or someone else can try a hand at typing you.

When you're taking online tests, make sure you aren't taking the ones that type by letter (such as 16Personalities, Truity, etc.) - those more closely correlate with your SLOAN/Big 5 type. These are probably the best tests I've taken, and they type by cognitive functions:
typologycentral
keys2cognition
sakinorva


----------



## BlueViolet (Dec 14, 2019)

Let's refer to Jung. You're an Extravert. Now, which function defines who you are? Te or Ne. It's an easy choice. There's a huge difference between the two. Do I need to explain? What's more important to you: Power or Possibility?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Have you tried looking at ESTJ or ENFP?

ESTJ has both the Te/Fi aspect of ENTJ and the Ne/Si aspect of ENTP. I reckon you being in between them might point to ESTJ.

Could also be ENFP too because it shares the same functions as ESTJ, just being Ne dominant and not Te dominant.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

ENTJ


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Squirt said:


> View attachment 876862
> 
> 
> View attachment 876863
> ...


?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

worldruler2050 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am kind of unsure about my MBTI-type, therefore I wanted to ask you about your opinion. Tests always said I would be an ENTJ, but there are several personality traits I wouldn't myself identify to.
> 
> ...


I love efficiency. I want to work _smarter_, not harder. My only "J" trait is I am never late (If I'm not at least 25 minutes early, I'm late). I plan ahead because I want to have time to go down rabbit holes later on. I am a born problem solver. 

Take a look at these and see if it helps: 






ENTP vs. ENTJ: The Difference | Psychologia


It may seem that because ENTPs and ENTJs share three of the four preferences, they must have a lot in common. But in reality, there isn't a lot of similarities between the two, and it's really easy to tell them apart.




psychologia.co













ENTP vs. ENTJ - Stellar Maze


ENTP vs. ENTJ. Science to sing and hell to pay.




www.stellarmaze.com













ENTJ Vs ENTP: (A Comparative Analysis) - PsychReel


In this article, we will compare ENTJ vs ENTP personalities from the MBTI types. We will do that by initially describing both personalities in-depth including



psychreel.com






__
https://infj-mbti.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F112802652388


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

There's insufficient information in the opening post to type anyone with. Perhaps you should take a battery of tests and post your results into this thread. The tests to take would be cognitive functions, MBTI and Big Five. There's plenty out there.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Your nickname tells me you are an ENTJ. 
*worldruler2050*

Ruling the world is a classical ENTJ dream.
And 2050? That one hell of future plan.

So here we go.

😁

Seriously, give us some more info.


----------

